# Phoenix Suns Game Review (Pacers)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Heres the review of tonights against the Pacers.

*Top 3 Keys* that won the game.

1) Suns held them to 42% from the field. They also held them to 26% from 3.

2) Ball movement, 25 assist for the Suns -- 11 for the Pacers.

3) Defense, forcing turnovers and bad shots. Suns had 16TOs(Suns played more bench this game)
Pacers had 18 TOs.


*Noticable Note* 

The stars for the Suns were shining, Steve had a great game(more on in the post)
Shawn Marion had one of the best nights of the year. 21pts, 12rebs, 1st, 4blcks 



*Sixth Man of the game* for the Suns.

Kurt Thomas: 11pts, 9rebs, 1assist, 2st 50% from the field



*Player of the game* 

Steve Nash: 31pts, 9assist, 8rebs, 7-8 from 3pt land -- 10-15 from the field. Only thing I can complain about is 4TOs.



Great game by the Suns.


Boxscore ---------> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=Anv9ZCCTqh3sftCT4SZYgd05nYcB?gid=2005113021


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

lol we both reported the game in our own way at almost the same time ^_^ 

Kudos to you.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats on a big win. Starting out with a 35-17 first quarter certainly makes life easier, doesn't it? Stevie had a most excellent game and Diaw is coming along quite nicely. Meanwhile, Marion just continues to amaze me with his overall game on both ends of the court.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

G-Force said:


> Congrats on a big win. Starting out with a 35-17 first quarter certainly makes life easier, doesn't it? Stevie had a most excellent game and Diaw is coming along quite nicely. Meanwhile, Marion just continues to amaze me with his overall game on both ends of the court.


Hey nice of you to drop in G-Force. Haven't seen you for a while.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

When will Marion get credit from non-fans.

4 blocks and 12 rebounds from a 6'7 guy... to be honest, Amare you watching? This is what he should be producing. 

I'm still riled up by the notion of some posters who think Marion's just a stat board player, fantasy league dream player... doesnt impact the outcome of the game. BS, utter BS.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

1 Penny said:


> When will Marion get credit from non-fans.
> 
> 4 blocks and 12 rebounds from a 6'7 guy... to be honest, Amare you watching? This is what he should be producing.
> 
> I'm still riled up by the notion of some posters who think Marion's just a stat board player, fantasy league dream player... doesnt impact the outcome of the game. BS, utter BS.


I agree Matrix doesn't get the props that he deserves but its ok. We know the truth, and that is we would be even worse off (No Amare as it is) if he wasn't on our team, because hes such an integral part of our team.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Marion's problem is that he does the "dirty, little" work the best which are not counted as Stats. His quickness and long arms can deflect a lot of passing. His second jump allows him to grab a lot of rebounds and his freaky speed allows him to score on fast break and tip the ball in (or just simply dunk the ball). 


Marion's other problem is that he can't create his own shot and his outside shooting is not something we can rely on. Every once a while he'll on fire but it happens to all NBA players. Spurs totally shut down Marion because they put Bowen on him. Marion has no moves/skills to allow him to beat Bowen offensively. Almost all of Marion's points are from tip-ins, and some short jumpers. This is Marion's biggest down-fall. 


However, I believe every team wants a player like him. He is such a great role player. I don't think Marion can lead a team but you need great role players to win, for example: Pippen. Pippen is probably the King of Role Player.


----------

